# Limit Break Multiscale! (FF7 Inlay content + FF build Story)



## Purelojik (Mar 8, 2015)

Ive wanted to make a good fanned fret guitar since my first one attempted almost three years ago (check the earliest of entries in my blog....oh man was that bad). Man has time flew. Anyways with more experience under my belt and some guidance from some of the great friends and builders Ive met online, Ive decided to give this another try. 

Aaron Brown from Blackwater guitars has blind slotted two boards for me which are made out of some roasted maple and Sabah ebony Ive sent him. 

This will also be the first time I attempt an inlay. Im doing a tribute to one of my favorite games growing up FF7 and will be inlaying Cloud Strifes iconic Buster Sword.

Cutting the compound angle scarf was tricky freehand, i'll have to get a template to make it easier next time.


Specs:

Body: Clear alder, Carved

Neck: Pucte/Bulletwood

Fretboard: Sabah ebony 25-26 in Fan

Pickups: BlackWater Prototype A8

Hipshot hardware

Daddario strings

Jescar fretwire

Finished with Odies oil and Wax






























































Im excited to see what Aaron does for the pickups. We'd been talking about a low output pair of pups for a while and i'd just received them the other day for my Imbuya Guitar and man these are pretty phenomenal. I'll include some of those clips here. NO Eq i think the last one has some of the lows filtered out. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/blackwaterguitarspickups-dirt-wizards-proto-demo-1[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/bwgc-dirt-wizards-full-mix-demo-2[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/bwgc-dirt-wizard-i-put-on-my-wizard-hat-and-robe[/SC]


----------



## skeels (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice fretboards! Where'd you get them from?


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 8, 2015)

skeels said:


> Nice fretboards! Where'd you get them from?



Hey skeels

the roasted maple one is an offcut from the top of the Roasted Maple Guitar i built last year. The sabah ebony was from Gilmer Woods. The alder body is from a dude on ebay and the neck is from cook woods. 

really looking for this to be a neutral(as much as possble) pickup testing bed/workhorse.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 8, 2015)

This is gonna rule so hard! Again...!


----------



## pdotson (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## immortalx (Mar 9, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> This is gonna rule so hard! Again...!


^ What he said


----------



## Hywel (Mar 9, 2015)

immortalx said:


> ^What he said
> 
> 
> Pikka Bird said:
> ...



What these guys said!

On a (only slightly) more serious note, I love that body shape and if this builds anything like your previous ones, it's going to end up being awesome


----------



## ev_o (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 9, 2015)

WOOT! Multiscale build buddy!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 10, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> WOOT! Multiscale build buddy!



at some point we need to do a combined photo with out multiscales in ridiculous poses


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 10, 2015)

is that sword hilt going to be the inlay??


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 10, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> is that sword hilt going to be the inlay??


the hit wasnt cut out entirely but i tried drawing this in pieces which would make the process easier. I didnt want to bite off too much at first seeing how this is my first time doing it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 10, 2015)

I am so interested to see how this turns out. Epic idea.


----------



## jwade (Mar 10, 2015)

Are those fingerboards CNC'd? If not, that's got to be the most perfectly matched/seamless binding job of all time.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 10, 2015)

jwade said:


> Are those fingerboards CNC'd? If not, that's got to be the most perfectly matched/seamless binding job of all time.



haha yea they are CNC's . they were done by Aaron Brown of Blackwater Guitars. I was intrigued about the blind slotting technique so he obliged and sent them back when my pickups were completed. im pretty stoked for this build


----------



## jwade (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks wicked. I hate seeing fret ends. I wish I could have cnc'd fbs


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 10, 2015)

i actually dont mind fret tangs showing, if they are seated well and beveled nicely i think they look great. this is just a really nice touch and i wanted to give it a shot


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 10, 2015)

I love the look of EVO tangs in ebony, so I've never been hung up on binding. I'm planning on buying a set of tang nippers for these current builds though. I wanna try some shyat.


----------



## skeels (Mar 10, 2015)

I think that slotting looks mega! These will be great! They're not radiused yet though? How deep are they slotted? I wonder if a needle router bit could replicate this CNC wizardry....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2015)

Awwwww yeeeeee


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 12, 2015)

I like where this going.

Also, this thread needs some appropriate theme music paired with it.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 12, 2015)

All_¥our_Bass;4325977 said:


> I like where this going.
> 
> Also, this thread needs some appropriate theme music paired with it.




holy crap this guy is amazing. and he did my favorite one too!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 26, 2015)

Carved the body some. I'll go in with gouges and make it more of a traditional carve. 

The last picture is just everything laid out. I do that a lot cause its fun lol


----------



## immortalx (Mar 26, 2015)

Your carve jobs are always so impressive man! This one worked so good with this body shape, especially those spots between the neck pocket and horns


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 26, 2015)

Loving this carve, man. I've been worried less about FLAT bevels and worked in a more organic convex shape like you've got here.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 27, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Loving this carve, man. I've been worried less about FLAT bevels and worked in a more organic convex shape like you've got here.



yea i did it like this cause im setting up to take some concave gouges and make that traditional scoop of an arched top. although i have to say i do like how it looks as it is now.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 27, 2015)

Doing a recurve at the edges? Very nice! Man, I want some Ibex finger planes for that purpose.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 27, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Doing a recurve at the edges? Very nice! Man, I want some Ibex finger planes for that purpose.



yea i might get one actually. im wondering if its worth the price though. i'd have to plan to make more carved tops to get the full utility outta it


----------



## immortalx (Mar 27, 2015)

^^ Oh come on! You guys have the skills to make your own




I won't deny that the Ibex are top quality but the price for the smaller one alone seems ridiculously high!
EDIT: This is NOT mine! I'm still planing to build one  Got the pic from here Tools and jigs | Finely Strung


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 27, 2015)

immortalx said:


> ^^ Oh come on! You guys have the skills to make your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea i hate making things besides guitars lol. i hate jig making too. i bought the 12mm convex blade one just now cause i was gonna .... up my build with the gouges cause i havent developed enough skill to properly use them. In time though, as with all skills, i'll get there lol


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 9, 2015)

So some fantastic news. You've all been a part of not only my lutherie journey, but also my medical career. I had a last minute interview in chicago for a residency spot and im happy to say that I GOT IT. I can now declare myself Dr. Myla like my dad lol. Anyways here's the update!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## pettymusic (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats on the residency spot!! That carved top is looking great!


----------



## Renkenstein (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm proud to call you a friend, Alex. Your accomplishments in just the short time I've known you are astounding. 

Welcome to the Midwest! Chicago is a great town, my former drummer moved there and stayed. I visited once when Iron Maiden played there with Dream Theater and had a fantastic time. Just get a really BIG coat. Midwestern winters are no joke...esp with the wind blowing off the lake.

That top looks fantastic. I'm going to have to get one of those lil planes.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 9, 2015)

Awww man, I was hoping that I could come visit and try some of your guitars when I eventually move to LA. 

Kidding, of course. That's great news! You're a talented dude to say the least and hope that you still get time to build in Chicago. Hopefully you won't know my pain of not being able to build during the winter.


----------



## immortalx (Apr 9, 2015)

It's no wonder you're a Doc when you can give such wonderful treatments to "bodies" 
Congrats for getting the residency spot man!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! my goals to have this guitar done in the next week then hopefully ready to go soon after for my trip!

its getting a special set of pups from Blackwater guitars which is part of a newer line of pups TBA. SHHHHH. Renk's in on the secrecy too. but SHHHHH


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn, dude! That carved top is insane! Definitely excited to see how this build turns out!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's a big update. So i decided that im not going to inlay the buster sword. sadly this give the thread a falkse hope title lol. But good news is that inlay will be getting inlayed on an awesome piece of Green streaked ebony i found at Woodcraft. It might be a while until i get to that though given the fact i'll be moving to Uptown Chicago for a bit. 

No loss though, this guitar is shaping up pretty well if i do say so myself and should be ready for me to take with me to my new place (when i select one that is). 

Once Aaron Brown's done with the pickups he'll send em over with a routing template so i can complete this. My goals to get this done this week and route pickups as soon as i get them!


















































Just to get some perspective. gonna route the neck pocket soon!


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 23, 2015)

Purelojik said:


> Here's a big update. So i decided that im not going to inlay the buster sword. sadly this give the thread a falkse hope title lol.


----------



## Dayn (Apr 23, 2015)

Get an inlay from Final Fantasy 6 instead, if the Buster Sword won't work out? That way it'll be a FF6 FF6-string. Save Final Fantasy 7 to make a FF7 FF7-string, and then a FF8 FF8-string.


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 23, 2015)

Your builds never fail to leave me in awe. Love the shape / curves / headstock & the attention to detail you always put in! 

Look forward to seeing some more progress on this beast!!


----------



## immortalx (Apr 23, 2015)

That neck looks soooo sweet and your logo plate is the icing on the cake! Best example of a really fine design that can draw attention without being huge and screaming "I'm here". I really love that man


----------



## jwade (Apr 24, 2015)

That headstock! Heyzeus fahk.


----------



## Knarbens (Apr 24, 2015)

That headstock veneer and fretboard looks soooo good! Could stare at that all day!


----------



## Purelojik (May 22, 2015)

Ok so i went into beast mode and did everything. Its off to Joel Grants, in Fountain Valley at Grants Guitars for fretwork and setup.

Here's some catchup pictures!


----------



## Purelojik (May 22, 2015)

(nut is just a placeholder, actual nut will be black delrin)
















Thats all for now. Stay Tuned for the NGD and some clips of BlackWater Guitars Pathos Pickups.


----------



## asher (May 22, 2015)

Hottttttttt.

Why did you change your mind about the inlay? Just curious!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2015)

Shame you couldn't do the inlay but goddamn if that ain't a piece of art as usual.


----------



## Purelojik (May 22, 2015)

asher said:


> Hottttttttt.
> 
> Why did you change your mind about the inlay? Just curious!



Thanks guys.

two reasons really:

1 speed, I'd gotten a position at Weiss Memorial Hospital in Chicago so everything had to be faster so i could take this with me. 

2. I found a much more suitable fretboard which the inlay would work. This fretboard im using for this current build has a lovely streak across it and the neck quickly became the centerpoint of the build. The other board is a green streaked macassar ebony which plays into the whole FF7/ Mako reactor thing from the game. also i want to make it a FF7(fanned fret 7 string) so i can achieve FF7ception and have an FF7 themed FF7 lol.


----------



## Ernesto (May 23, 2015)

What a stunning build! Words can't express...  

It's awesome that you're doing it in your office too. I built most of an aluminum neck in a 19' rv, drill press on the stove..never thought to put a trash can down to catch the saw dust though....lol


----------



## Purelojik (May 23, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> What a stunning build! Words can't express...
> 
> It's awesome that you're doing it in your office too. I built most of an aluminum neck in a 19' rv, drill press on the stove..never thought to put a trash can down to catch the saw dust though....lol



actually my bedroom! i work with microplanes to minimize the dust and for the routing and messy parts i go outside using my workmate folding table and work in the parents driveway


----------



## pondman (May 23, 2015)

Even your rough carves are super sharp. Absolutely amazing build skills.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 23, 2015)

Well, if you're moving to chicago, I think I'll have to try this beast! I live about an hour outside of chicago, and am going to be doing gigs in the city a lot pretty soon. Bring it on by sometime~

But seriously holy .... that thing is awesome


----------



## Purelojik (May 23, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Well, if you're moving to chicago, I think I'll have to try this beast! I live about an hour outside of chicago, and am going to be doing gigs in the city a lot pretty soon. Bring it on by sometime~
> 
> But seriously holy .... that thing is awesome




Dude yes! im going to be living in uptown lets connect and meet up sometime for sure, you can give the guitar a whirl and i'll come see you perform live and stuff. 




pondman said:


> Even your rough carves are super sharp. Absolutely amazing build skills.



Thanks pondman! means a lot coming from you!


----------



## asher (May 23, 2015)

All good reasons!

It certainly is a lovely board.


----------



## Prophetable (May 23, 2015)

No offense to any other builder on this forum, but I think you make my favorite guitars here.


----------



## Purelojik (May 24, 2015)

Prophetable said:


> No offense to any other builder on this forum, but I think you make my favorite guitars here.


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 8, 2015)

Follow me to the NGD pls


----------

